# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Аудиокнига Шримад Бхагаватам Шрилы Прабхупады

## vaikunthanatha

Аудиокнига Шримад Бхагаватам Шрилы Прабхупады

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Cs1s/PtkAAS1Ny
    Аудиокнига Шримад Бхагаватам Шрилы Прабхупады.
    Исполняет компьютерная программа ивона. Мп3.
    Звучит немного механистично, но терпимо.

----------


## vaikunthanatha

в дальнейшем я не буду сообщать о готовности новых глав. Прошу интересующихся узнавать о новых главах самостоятельно. Поклоны.
В среднем будет добавляться примерно 5 глав в неделю +\- в зависимости от их размера.

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Просьба, если вы найдете какие-либо ошибки в аудиокнигах, то сообщите, исправлю.

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Если есть какие либо замечания и пожелания, пишите в личку.
Добавлена вся третья песнь.

----------


## Hare Krishna das

> Аудиокнига Шримад Бхагаватам Шрилы Прабхупады
> 
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Cs1s/PtkAAS1Ny
>     Аудиокнига Шримад Бхагаватам Шрилы Прабхупады.
>     Исполняет компьютерная программа ивона. Мп3.
>     Звучит немного механистично, но терпимо.



слушать невозможно ( мнение сотрудника ББТ )

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Если есть какие либо замечания и пожелания, пишите в личку.


Почему в личку? 
А если совсем не нравится... вы готовы прислушаться к мнению? 
или будете это делать все равно, даже если никто, кроме вас, это слушать не будет? 

Скажите честно, вы сами сколько по времени выдерживаете это слушать? 

А ведь Шримад-Бхагаватам - это нектар, слетая с уст Вайшнавов, он должен становится еще слаще, потому что души обсуждают Кришна-катху, Господь этим доволен, это предписано. А тут такое... 




> Звучит немного механистично, но терпимо.


Ради чего вы это "терпите"? Вкус возникает у вас и при таком слушании?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Помню, когда то давно слушал Рамаяну в академическом переводе (или пересказе), читаемую роботом. Цирк еще тот... До сих пор фразы "великие мудрЕцы" (с ударением на Е) и "о покоритель врАгов" (ударение на А) болтаются в моей памяти  :stena: 
Если серьезно, то механический голос явно не годится для бхакти-шастр.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А почему для чтения выбран женский голос?

----------


## Vaikunthanatha das

Я должен признать несовершенство моего перевода «Шримад-  Бхаагаватам», но всё же надеюсь, что он будет тепло встречен лидерами общества, и всеми мыслящими людьми. Эта надежда основана на следующем утверждении из самого «Шримад- Бхаагаватам» (1  5  11), :.
тад- ваг- висарго джанатагха- виплаво.
йасмин пратишлокам абаддхаватьяпи.
наманьянантасья йашо нкитани йач.
чхринванти гайанти гринанти садхавах.
«Но произведение, состоящее из описаний трансцендентного величия имени, славы, форм, и игр безграничного Верховного Господа, является трансцендентным творением, призванным совершить переворот в неправедной жизни заблудшей цивилизации. Такое трансцендентное произведение, даже если оно несовершенно по форме, слушают, поют, и принимают чистые люди, которые безукоризненно честны».
Ом тат сат.
А. Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами.

Женский голос, потому что более разборчивое произношение.
Сам слушаю примерно 2 часа в день и за время слушания примерно полгода осознал гораздо больще чем за предыдущие 27 лет в сознании Кришны. Почему ивона - потому что устал ждать, когда ББТ или кто-то выпустит хотя бы какие-то аудиокниги. А ивона, это то, что на сегодня мне доступно. И еще музыка в такого рода аудиокнигах только мешает серьезному восприятию.
Поклоны.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> примерно 2 часа в день


Рекомендованное время. Это у вас такая сильная потребность в ШБ, что вы терпите такое чтение? Великая душа ) 





> устал ждать, когда ББТ или кто-то выпустит хотя бы какие-то аудиокниги


Наверное потому что не хотят делать лишь бы как... а вообще, действительно безобразие. В одном из матхов аудио-ШБ в их переводе давно есть и *выложено в свободном доступе, и очень професс. чтение.* 

Но у нас ведь мало званых в BBT, про число избранных и говорить нечего. Мало кто достоин, для увековечивания ) ну и практическая сторона, "авторское право", гонорары, право на распространение.

----------


## Vaikunthanatha das

Я "терплю" видимо потому, что научился отделять смысл от произношения, то есть содержание от формы. Спасибо вам за ваше мнение. Благодаря вам я осознал как мне удается это слушать. 
И действительно, кто до сих пор привязан к форме произношения не смогут это терпеть. До этого я несколько раз пытался сам начитывать, но не мог терпеть слушать свой собственный голос.

А вообще это я делаю для себя, а выкладываю потому что вдруг кому-то понадобится.
Так что продолжу в любом случае.
Уже выложил ШБ 4-25

----------


## Vaikunthanatha das

Мои реализации от книг Шрилы Прабхупады:

Тот, кто не читает или не слушает их 2 часа в день, по сути действует враждебно по отношению к самому себе. А тот, кто отвлекает внимание других на какие-либо другие книги тем самым уменьшая возможность других обратить свое внимание на Книги Прабхупады по сути действует враждебно по отношению к другим. Если человек считает, что какие-либо другие книги могут заменить ему книги Прабхупады, то он не имеет ни разума ни милости.

Если человек думает, что полностью понял книги Прабхупады, то он просто глуп. А если он при этом не читал и не изучил досконально предисловие и введение к БГ и ШБ, то глуп смертельно.

----------


## Keshava das

> Я "терплю" видимо потому, что научился отделять смысл от произношения, то есть содержание от формы. Спасибо вам за ваше мнение. Благодаря вам я осознал как мне удается это слушать. 
> И действительно, кто до сих пор привязан к форме произношения не смогут это терпеть. До этого я несколько раз пытался сам начитывать, но не мог терпеть слушать свой собственный голос.
> 
> А вообще это я делаю для себя, а выкладываю потому что вдруг кому-то понадобится.
> Так что продолжу в любом случае.
> Уже выложил ШБ 4-25


Харе Кришна... примите мои поклоны. Спасибо за Ваш огромный труд.
На самом деле удручает тот факт, что у нас нет доступа к сокровищнице трансцендентной литературы, если не знаешь английского как вообще можно познакомиться с трудами предыдущих Ачарий Госвами? может ли кто нибудь дать ссылки на качественные библиотеки вайшнавов? 
А вообще на самом деле существует острая потребность прослушивать аудиокнигу Чайтанья Чаритамрита Антья лила - текст наисложнейший, читать очень трудно, духовную литературу всегда сложно читать. Но вместе с тем текст очень интересен, не знаю когда ББТ до него доберется - но это было бы истинным Щедрым даром для вайшнавов.
Vaikunthanatha das как Вам такой заказ? Это была бы ВЕЛИКАЯ работа с Вашей стороны.
Харе Кришна

----------


## Владимиир

Ну вобще-то на аудиоведе есть исчерпывающая аудиокнига шримад багватам.
Да и в печатном виде и в электронном тексте... Зачем все несколько усложнять?

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

Санскритский текст в исполнении робота звучит как полная абракадабра.Его следовало бы удалить вовсе.А так я только за.

----------


## Vaikunthanatha das

Я пробовал без санскрита, но потом пришел к выводу, что с санскритом будет правильнее. ЧЧ будет после ШБ, если буду жив. Завтра закончу 4 песнь.

----------


## Valentin Dolgov

Здравствуйте!! 
Харе Кришна!!
Подскажите, пожалуйста - почему не рассматриваете переводы ЧЧ, ШБ и БГ от команды Vedadev?? У них есть материалы и на сайте, и в подкастах..
ББТ с официального сайта продает БГ в полной (санскрит, перевод, комментарии Его Божественной Милости Шрилы Прабхупады) версии, а так же книга «Кришна Верховная Личность Бога»..
Версии ШБ и БГ от Шри Чайтанья Сарасват Матха начитаны очень выразительно, конечно и более доступны даже в печатном варианте чем книги ББТ..

----------


## Vaikunthanatha das

Я от сюда брал
http://www.vedabase.com/ru
Разве это не ББТ?

----------


## Keshava das

> Я пробовал без санскрита, но потом пришел к выводу, что с санскритом будет правильнее. ЧЧ будет после ШБ, если буду жив. Завтра закончу 4 песнь.


Vaikunthanatha das Харе Кришна... примите мои поклоны, я надеюсь на Вас
Кстати перевод текста с этого сайта http://gitabase.com/rus/CC/3 мне представляется более совершенным, есть и другой перевод. Думаю, что его можно без комментариев озвучить

----------


## Vaikunthanatha das

Я делаю для как как делаю. Что-то менять - очень трудоемко. Есть зазипованый текст, скачайте и меняйте сами, он обновляется по мере продвижения записи далее по тексту. заточен конкретно под ивону. Если вы сами удалите из него санскрит, то ивона прочитает без санскрита. Ссылку на ивону могу выслать в личку, кому надо. Я вообще слушаю в программе балаболка. Очень удобно слушать и одновременно читать в уме с экрана, она произносимое слово выделяет. Слух, зрение и ум погружаются в Бхагаватам. Эффект от такой концентрации гораздо больше чем от простого слушания.
Поклоны.

----------


## Keshava das

> Я делаю для как как делаю. Что-то менять - очень трудоемко. Есть зазипованый текст, скачайте и меняйте сами, он обновляется по мере продвижения записи далее по тексту. заточен конкретно под ивону. Если вы сами удалите из него санскрит, то ивона прочитает без санскрита. Ссылку на ивону могу выслать в личку, кому надо. Я вообще слушаю в программе балаболка. Очень удобно слушать и одновременно читать в уме с экрана, она произносимое слово выделяет.


Нет в этом я тоже не волоку (вот вайшнавы пошли английского не знают, в компьютерах не разбираются). А можно как нибудь оформить заказ в ББТ? Существует ли какая нибудь процедура для этого?

----------


## Vaikunthanatha das

Это вам нужно обратиться в ББТ.

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

В свое время я слушал книги программой "Говорилка" с голосом "Николай" голос мужской приятный все програмки есть в бесплатном доступе.

----------


## Vaikunthanatha das

Ивона платная, поляки сделали.

----------


## Valentin Dolgov

http://www.bbtmedia.com

----------


## Vaikunthanatha das

Выложил всю 5 песнь.

----------


## Vaikunthanatha das

После внимательного прослушивания 5 песни значительно снизился интерес к любой информации, кроме книг Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Vaikunthanatha das

Выложил 6 песнь.

----------


## Vaikunthanatha das

Выложил 7 песнь.

----------


## Vaikunthanatha das

Выложил 8 песнь.

----------


## Александр Н

Харе Кришна.
Доброго дня. А нет ли в программе мужского голоса?

----------


## Vaikunthanatha das

Есть, но он неразборчиво озвучивает. Поэтому использую женский. Выложу файл с текстом адаптированным для озвучки "БГ ШБ ЧЧ", попробуйте озвучить самостоятельно.

----------


## Vaikunthanatha das

Выложил 9 песнь.

----------


## Vaikunthanatha das

Продолжение аудиокниги Шримад Бхагаватам
https://yadi.sk/d/uPBW5iOT3QWKPe

----------


## Vaikunthanatha das

Выложил ШБ 10 32 Воссоединение.

----------


## Vaikunthanatha das

Выложил
ШБ 10 69 Нарада муни посещает дворцы Господа Кришны в Двараке

----------


## Vaikunthanatha das

Выложил всю 10 песнь.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Где можно найти 10.4 и 12 в письменном виде? На сайте много ошибок. Спасибо.

----------


## Vaikunthanatha das

ШБ 12 я сверяю книгой и правлю грамматические ошибки и опечатки по ходу, а санскрит взял из английского. 10-4 санскрит взял из английского, а перевод и комментарий как есть на сайтах, только правлю грамматические ошибки и опечатки.

----------


## Gopijanavallabha das

Спасибо большое, Вайкунтханатха Прабху, что делитесь этими файлами.

----------


## Vaikunthanatha das

Выложил всю 11 песнь. и ШБ 12 03 Бхуми гита.

----------


## Vaikunthanatha das

Если у кого-то есть возможность выложить это на торрент трекер венугита, то было бы не плохо. У меня интернет через симку, по этому сам не могу.

----------


## Vaikunthanatha das

Выложил всю 12 песнь.

----------


## Vaikunthanatha das

Начал Чайтанья Чаритамриту.

----------


## Vaikunthanatha das

Аудиокнига Чайтанья Чаритамрита https://yadi.sk/d/g2aDh5pD3UvdRK

----------


## Keshava das

Харе Кришна.. примите мои поклоны.. великое дело совершаете.
С нетерпением ждем Антья лилу

----------


## Vaikunthanatha das

Выложил всю Ади лилу.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Пожалуйста, исправьте текстовой вариант "Шримад-Бхагаватам" 10.4. (Извините, что говорю об этом здесь. Писал об этом несколько раз на Емайл, и не получил ни одного ответа.)

*Например (это не единственная ошибка):*



> ГЛАВА СЕМЬДЕСЯТ ТРЕТЬЯ
> Господь Кришна благословляет освобожденных царей
> 
> ТЕКСТ 1-6
> Шукадева Госвами сказал: Джарасандха победил в битве двадцать тысяч восемьсот царей и заточил их в тюрьму. Когда они стали выходить из крепости Гиридрони, они были грязными, в рваных одеждах, с осунувшимися лицами, измученные голодом и ослабевшие от долгого заточения. Выйдя из крепости, цари увидели перед собой Господа. Тело Его было темно-синее, словно туча, и Он был облачен в наряд из желтого шелка. У Него был знак Шриватса на груди, четыре могучие руки, розоватые глаза, похожие на венчик лотоса, прекрасное, веселое лицо, сверкающие серьги в форме макары, а также лотос, палица, раковина и диск в руках. Он был украшен шлемом, драгоценным ожерельем, золотым поясом и браслетами, а на шее Его красовались сверкающий драгоценный камень Каустубха и гирлянда из лесных цветов. Цари глазами пили Его красоту, языком им хотелось ощутить вкус Господа, ноздрями они вдыхали аромат Его тела, а руками мысленно обнимали Его. Освободившись от всех грехов, цари припали к стопам Господа Хари, коснувшись их головой.


и



> ГЛАВА СЕМЬДЕСЯТ ЧЕТВЕРТАЯ
> Освобождение Шишупалы во время жертвоприношения раджасуя
> 
> 
> ТЕКСТ 1
> Шукадева Госвами сказал: Джарасандха победил в битве двадцать тысяч восемьсот царей и заточил их в тюрьму. Когда они стали выходить из крепости Гиридрони, они были грязными, в рваных одеждах, с осунувшимися лицами, измученные голодом и ослабевшие от долгого заточения. Выйдя из крепости, цари увидели перед собой Господа. Тело Его было темно-синее, словно туча, и Он был облачен в наряд из желтого шелка. У Него был знак Шриватса на груди, четыре могучие руки, розоватые глаза, похожие на венчик лотоса, прекрасное, веселое лицо, сверкающие серьги в форме макары, а также лотос, палица, раковина и диск в руках. Он был украшен шлемом, драгоценным ожерельем, золотым поясом и браслетами, а на шее Его красовались сверкающий драгоценный камень Каустубха и гирлянда из лесных цветов. Цари глазами пили Его красоту, языком им хотелось ощутить вкус Господа, ноздрями они вдыхали аромат Его тела, а руками мысленно обнимали Его. Освободившись от всех грехов, цари припали к стопам Господа Хари, коснувшись их головой.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Аудио Шримад Бхагаватам (1-3 песнь), записанные на Кришналоке под фоновую музыку https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Jmy6/A6CG6BoPD 
Сделано профессионально и по-вайшнавски.

----------


## Vaikunthanatha das

Спасибо за поиск ошибок. Видимо у меня не окончательная версия ШБ 10-4. Буду искать окончательную и исправлю.

А писем я не получал. Вот мой адрес Vaikunthanatha-rns@yandex.ru

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.



----------


## Хари-канта д.д.



----------


## Хари-канта д.д.



----------


## Хари-канта д.д.



----------


## Хари-канта д.д.



----------


## Хари-канта д.д.



----------


## Хари-канта д.д.



----------


## Хари-канта д.д.



----------


## Хари-канта д.д.



----------


## Хари-канта д.д.



----------


## Хари-канта д.д.



----------


## Хари-канта д.д.



----------


## Хари-канта д.д.



----------


## Vaikunthanatha das

https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...ua?usp=sharing

Аудиокнига Шримад Бхагаватам полная, с пословным переводом. Компьютерная озвучка.

----------

